# Tip-Out To Drawer Mod, New Source



## gnlcquad (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Fellow Outbackers...

Following the great advice from others, we just changed our useless tip-out to a real drawer in the 23RS. Since HD dropped their supplier for the ready-made box, I wanted to share one we found in case anyone else was interested. We purchased from Barker Cabinet Doors online (barkerdoor.com). Got a 12w x 16d x 3-3/4"h 5/8" baltic plywood dovetail drawer unassembled (simple to put together w/rubber mallet), only $15 plus ship. The drawer puts the existing ones to shame - it is overkill, but straightforward to order online. Bought 16" side rails from HD and used some scrap around the garage for supports. Don't forget to pick up a longer screw for the drawer handle too...add 5/8" to go through the new box.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

A big THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

Just ordered mine, thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

But that eliminates the reason to buy the router, dovetail jig, router table, etc.....









I'm just saying, I need an excuse to buy my toys!


----------

